# Demasoni stocking



## vekoma (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm upgrading from a 40gallons long to a 84 gallons long (hooray):fun: 

I would like to try again with Demasoni (I had a bad experience with them in my 40g initially). I first had 8 but they quickly killed two, so I traded them for Acei.

My current 40g stocking is:

M Callainos 1:2
L Caeruleus 1:2
Ps Acei 1:2

And I would like to know what mix you would 'upgrade' this to in my new tank (dimensions: 63 wide x 20 deep x 15 tall)

I'm asking as many people as I can since some boost the total to over 30 fish (half of them demasoni) while others call that total madness.

So experienced demasoni keepers out there, help me


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not experienced with Demasoni, but have always heard you should keep them either by themselves, or in large groups, so I suggest getting atleast 10-12 or so for the new tank to hopefully even out the aggression. Again though, I've never kept them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My best tip is to add as many hiding places as you possibly can. PVC pipe of various size, shells, rocks, floating plant, whatever. I have 2 male, 1 female, many fry and some victorian haps. in a 33L (4' x 1'). They are harem spawners, so the more females to each male the better.


----------



## vekoma (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the tips, I'm going to add a large group of them I think along with some extra L. Caeruleus.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The one thing I can remember about them is they are particularly aggressive. Hope everything goes swimmingly.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a demasoni-dominated tank (a good 20+ of them in a 75gal).

As long as you have a well sized group of them (as you are planning to do), they should be fine and very active. The more you have the harder it is for one to 'lock on' to a specific peer for very long before being distracted by another during their near-perpetual pursuits. 

Having half the tank comprised of demasoni is good and they will be compatible with the other species you indicated.


----------

